# Seedlings ( trees, bushes and plants}



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I just sent my order form in to the Mo. Departmemt of conservation,125 seedlings for $46.00. They offer several plants and trees that bees work.If you are a resident of Mo. call your local conservation office and ask for their seedling order form.(great plants and cheap) I have been planting their trees and bushes for 8yrs. this year I!m planting 25 of each.
1.Buttonbush
2.White Frinetree
3.Witch Hazel
4.Slender Bush Clover
5.Shortleaf Pine

I don!t know if they sell out of state or not? Here is their add.& Ph#
George O White Nursery
Missouri Department of Conservation P.O. box 119 Licking,Mo. 65542

Ph#573-674-3229 or Fax:573-674-4047 Good luck:thumbsup:


----------

